Ask HN: What will Facebook's replacement look like? - lenova
======
sharemywin
I've been thinking about some kind of transparent DRM system for all digital
assets that's organized as a mutual company.

I would start as a for profit company with a contractual agreement with users
to be sold to a mutual company(where users own it) once it hits $1 billion
dollar valuation. Mainly to solve the chicken and egg problem for VCs.
Assuming network effects kick in at that size.

Source control, version control is open but no one person had access to all of
the assets. So, similar to how controls in a company work for accounting.

Probably operate like some kind of liquid democracy where you can you can vote
or assign your votes to others. Contracts between you and the mutual company
would require you to actual agree to the changes, but you could always revert
to the old version.

changes would be proposed. users could follow the proposals. users could fork
the version and run a forked version.

It would be just code there would be use cases and test cases etc. So that
users could fork at the use case level.

Your data would be open, available to groups, private and super private. super
private data is only available local in un-encrypted form.

Content, services could be sponsored as well.

It wouldn't need to be block chain just multiple servers with core items
replicated. the more sensitive the data the more servers to replicate it.

~~~
sharemywin
Voting plays some role in how people get paid but not sure how derivatives
versus originals get paid. maybe some kind of survey.

